# انا اريد افتح مصنع بلك خرساني في مصر ممكن تساعدوني



## saud111 (30 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم انا سعودي ارغب في فتح مصنع بلك خرساني في مصر ممكن تساعدوني
-كم التكلفة كاملة المصنع ينتج حوالي خمسين الف في اليوم
-هل الاجرائات سهلة ام لا
- من لدية خبرة يشرح لي بالكامل يكون افضل


----------



## عماد ربيع سالم (31 مايو 2007)

الخ العزيز انا مهندس زميل كنت اعمل فى الشركة العربية الدولية للانتاج المعمارى طوبلاط فى انتاج الطوب الاسمنتى والبلوكات والانترلوك والبلاط وفى حالة سؤالك عن التصنيع يجب ان تحدد نوعية الخطوط التى تريد استخدامها وانا على استعداد لمساعدتك ان اردت اما عن الاجراءات فهى ليست معقدة كما يتخيل البعض بشرط الجدية فى الاستثمار ..........مع خالص تحياتى


----------



## م.محمود جمال (7 يونيو 2007)

راسل صاحب الاميل هذا على موقع 
(يمنع تبادل العناوين في المشاركات)


----------



## الطووود (13 مارس 2008)

المهندس عماد ربيع ارجو التوصل بخصوص مصنع بلوك جديد في السعودية


----------



## عماد ربيع سالم (28 مارس 2008)

الاخوةالزملاء : تحية طيبة وبعد 
اعتذر جدا عن عدم الرد عليكم وذلك لانى كنت مسافرا الى اليابان خلال الفترة السابقة . بالنسبة للموضوع الذى نتحدث عنه وهو المصنع المزمع انشاؤه لانتاج البلوكات الخرسانية فقد ذكر احد الزملاء أن الكميات المراد انتاجها يوميا = 50.000 وحدة وهى كمية كبيرة جدا وتحتاج على الاقل لخطين انتاج ولا اظن انه حتى فى وجود الخطين يمكن انتاج هذه الكمية 
اما بالنسبة لعملية الانتاج للبلوكات فهى كالتالى : 
1- تتوقف عملية الانتاج على مقاس البلوك والمقاسات المتعارف عليها فى مصر 
10*20*40 سم ---- 12*20*40---15*20*40----20*20*40---25*20*40 وهى بلوكات اسمنتية منتجة من خلطات خرسانية محددة الكميات والمقادير داخل المصنع ومختبرة وموضوعة فى جداول حسب الاجهاد المطلوب الذى يتوقف على نوعية المواصفة المستخدمة 
2- ان خطوط الانتاج المستخدمة لانتاج البلوكات الخرسانية يجب ان تكون معدة لتقوم بانتاج الطوب الأسمنتى المصمت وكذلك الانترلوك بجميع انواعه وكذلك بردورات الحدائق والأرصفة 
3- لكل منتج اسطمبة خاصة يسهل فكها وتركيبها وهى من جزئين 
4- ان حجم وحدة الانتاج ( المقصود بحجم وحدة الانتاج هو حجم الالف طوبة من كل منتج على حدة بمعنى ان وحدة الانتاج من اى بلوك = 1000 طوبة من هذا البلوك ) =حجم الخام الداخل فى انتاج الطوبة الواحدة *1000 وهو اهم العوامل لتحديد كمية الانتاج اليومية 
5- بالنسبة للماكينات التى تقوم بانتاج هذه المنتجات ( الانتاج المعمارى كما نطلق عليها فى مصر ) فاهمها المكابس وهى التى يتم تركيبات الاسطمبات عليها وهى تحدد معدلات الكبس ( الانتاج فى كل وردية ) وبالتالى حجم الخلاطات المطلوبة وحجم مساحات التجفيف والتخزين المؤقت ومساحات التخزين النهائى وحجم تشوينة الخامات 
الاخوة الزملاء : اتمنى ان يكون ما كتبته يصب فيما تريدون من معلومات , ولهذا الموضوع بقية ساكتب اذا طلبتم الاستمرار ان كان ذلك فى مصلحتكم و ارجو الا اكون خالفت الصواب اما بالنسبة للمراسلة على ال***** الخاص فان ادارة المنتدى اذاسمحت بذلك يكون خيرا , وارجو ان تعذرونى اذا تاخرت نظرا لظروفى ............ مع تحياتى وتمنياتى بالتوفيق


----------



## اوبريتر (27 أبريل 2008)

للرفع انا مهتم بهذي الصناعه استاذي الفاضل اتمنى الاستمرار في الموضوع وشكرا


----------

